# Kings Acre - Wed 29th September



## John_Findlay (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm having a game with StuartD at my new club, Kings Acre, near Lasswade, at 10.30am on Wednesday 29th September.

Anyone fancy making up a 3 or 4 ball send me a PM. I'll sign you on.

Cheers

John


----------



## Dodger (Sep 16, 2010)

John I would love to have but just yesterday commited to a seminar at Gleneagles.....only reason I am attending is the carrot of a game on the Kings afterwards! 

Otherwise I would have been up like a shot cos I liked what I saw when I went for my Cobra Fit in June and we could have compared chipping notes.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ill see if i can get time off work. If not im free most weekends after this one if thats of any use .


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 17, 2010)

See what you can do Owen. Would be good to get a round with you. Just keep me posted.

Cheers

John


----------



## thecraw (Sep 17, 2010)

If these guys fall through I'm still off and willing to travel.


----------



## Toad (Sep 17, 2010)

John,

I may be able to make this if there is still a space. 

Cheers

John


----------



## algar5 (Sep 17, 2010)

John,

Put me down as a reserve if others can't make it. I'm off on leave and having played Kings Acre a couple of times this year would be up for it.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers, gents. 

I'm waiting on Owen confirming his day off. Crawford, you're in as 3rd/4th man then. John & Alan as reserves in that order if that's ok with you, gents. I'll keep you posted.

Good stuff. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 19, 2010)

As of a result of todays play(36 holes but finished 25 ), im not going to be playing for a while. Hope you lot have a good day anyway and ill try and get a game with you lot later, if the hunger for a game comes back


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Owen. 

Shame you've lost the urge to play. Hope it improves when you next get out there. I've put a call out to Toad to see if he can make it in your place this time but hopefully we can get something sorted another time then.

John


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok gents, it's 

myself, 
StuartD,
thecraw and 
Toad. 

Confirmed. 

10.30am tee time. I'll be there 10am for coffee and a roll. Looking forward to it.

Cheers


----------



## thecraw (Sep 23, 2010)

John, I'm going to have to bail I'm afraid. I'm sure Algar will step in.

Just got confirmation of a game on Saturday which was a brucey bonus, plus I'm also golfing next Thursday. Sorry about the late notice.

Crawford.


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 23, 2010)

No problem Crawford. Thanks for giving me some notice. Enjoy your games. 

So Alan, you wanna step in?

Cheers 

John


----------



## algar5 (Sep 23, 2010)

John,

I'll need to try and change a dental appointment, but will get back to you tomorrow night either way if that's okay.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## algar5 (Sep 24, 2010)

John,

PM Sent


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok everyone. Unfortunately Algar5 can't make this date now. 

Anyone want to join StuartD, Toad & myself for a knock?

Cheers

John


----------



## DelB (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi John.

I'm available, if you don't mind me hacking my way round the course with you?


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 25, 2010)

Of course Derek. Be good to see you again. Chop it round with us, mate.

J


----------



## DelB (Sep 25, 2010)

Cheers John. 10am in the car park then?


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 25, 2010)

Will probably be inside having a coffee, Derek. Yeah 10am is grand.


----------



## DelB (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi John.

Apologies for the late notice, but it looks like I won't manage along tomorrow. I had hoped to get through a mountain of work today and it just didn't happen, for a number of reasons, so I want to get back on top of things rather than Thursday being twice as bad! I'm going to work on tonight, but I can't see me being up to date for tomorrow.

Hope you guys have a good game and I'll catch up with you soon.

Apologies once again.


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 28, 2010)

No worries Derek. The weather forecast isn't great anyway. However, Toad is determined to try out his new scuba gear so he's coming down and we're playing come rain or shine, hopefully with Stuart too, cos' he's just daft.







He's gonna have trouble swinging in that!


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, after arriving to a course which was closed, due to flooding, myself, StuardD & Toad must have been the only golfers on the east coast to get a game yesterday.

We had resigned ourselves to abandoning our plans when we arrived to flooded greens and pouring rain and thought maybe a bash at the driving range was the only option. However, after coffee and a bacon roll the rain subsided and we were given the green light to play "if we were daft enough".

We were very fortunate to have a rain free first 9 with no wind and the scoring was accordingly quite good (38,38,39) probably because we thought we weren't going to play at all. The greens had drained amazingly quickly and a few good putts were being drained (pun) particularly by Stuart who had moaned that his least favourite hole was the 4th, only to can a good putt for birdie. I should maybe try that.

Unfortunately, our initial euphoria must have worn off and the scoring on the back 9 wasn't quite so good, mainly because it started to pour again on the 15th tee though to the 18th tee with the greens topping themselves up again which led to putting problems. But we had a great day, good natter and some good golf in there too.

Was funny to watch Toad's trousers gradually soak up more and more water by a process of osmosis throughout the day. He promised to drive home in his knickers only and Stuart dubbed him SpongePants SquareBob.

Until the next time lads. Nice one.


----------



## Toad (Sep 30, 2010)

John,

Think we were very fortunate to get that 3 hour window, it did not look pronmising when we arrived and saw the puddless on the greens.

Thanks again for the invite, had a ball as usual with yourself and Stuart.


----------

